

How 'big data' is changing lives - aa725
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21535739?ocid=pan_gn_smc_all_feature_whatif_general_na

======
zoeymckenzie
Mmm...I think there are pros and cons to Big Data. On one hand its great
because it adds convenience to not only the corporations but also the lives of
consumers. Although its pretty creepy that people we've never met can know a
whole lot about us just through collecting data, it really takes the guessing
game out of buying/selling products. With that being said Big Data allows us
to only really hear about the things we might be interested in, so its a great
time saver. However, this can be problematic, I feel like Big Data can make
people revert back to some very nasty ways of thinking. Big Data enables us to
categorize people, and when people are categorized we tend to stereotype them.
Maybe it could be changing our lives in a bad way because it has the potential
to make us revert back to primal ways of thinking. A sense of oneness and
collective equality is lost.

